# Mobile Workbench



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone build a mobile workbench?

I am interested in getting some ideas and more detail on the arrangements.

I like Chris' version.
http://blip.tv/popular-woodworking-videos/mobile-workbench-3818242
His cross member is at the bottom. I probably going to follow his route but want to consider other options.

Amir's version is fine too but I want to avoid the extra framing.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12527

Lobro has another version, but I have already committed to the standard castor wheels. Now where did I put the hinges?
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60958

Any other idea is appreciated.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Rockler has these. They look like they are the ticket for making any workbench mobile.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&filter=workbench%20casters


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a look at this

http://www.closegrain.com/2010/08/portable-workbench.html
http://www.closegrain.com/2010/09/portable-workbench-part-2.html
http://www.closegrain.com/2010/09/portable-workbench-part-3.html

although it is not exactly what you had in mind.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Sylvain,
Thanks for the links.
It is interesting. However, I am not going to carry my workbench to site. Now I might consider disassemble it and move it from the garage and basement or visa versa.

Here is a picture of my workbench slabs.
Each is about 12×3-1/4×85. There will be a gutter in the center to permit clamping from the middle. The gutter will be filled with a removable trays/tool holder. The gutter will be around 6 inches in width. So that will make the overall bench width of about 30". The height of the bench is going to be around 33". It seems to be low, but it is for hand tools (non-powered).

Currently, I am working on the base. I have to find my hinges and figure out how the castor wheels could be flipped in place. It may impact the placement on the stretcher on the legs. I could probably start on the rails. I know the position of where the leg goes length wise.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Noden Adjust-A-Bench with wheels


----------

